# 2012 Specialized Roubaix vs 2016 Raleigh Merit 3 (new)



## BrentwoodBiker (Jun 18, 2017)

2012 Roubaix is full carbon, Tiagra group set, DT swiss wheels and hubs. Beautiful red and white color. Like new condition. $1.000

2016 Raleigh Merit 3 is new in LBS. 105 group set, disc breaks, bore-through axles. Not thrilled about bright blue color, but would live with it. On sale for $800 ($883 w.tax) The shop offers lifetime free adjustments.

Trying to weigh pros and cons.. Love how the Roubaix rides. Raleigh rides nice too, with lifetime service. Any opinions or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BrentwoodBiker said:


> 2012 Roubaix is full carbon, Tiagra group set, DT swiss wheels and hubs. Beautiful red and white color. Like new condition. $1.000
> 
> 2016 Raleigh Merit 3 is new in LBS. 105 group set, disc breaks, bore-through axles. Not thrilled about bright blue color, but would live with it. On sale for $800 ($883 w.tax) The shop offers lifetime free adjustments.
> 
> Trying to weigh pros and cons.. Love how the Roubaix rides. Raleigh rides nice too, with lifetime service. Any opinions or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


You are probably doing a great job to come away with either bike if you fit both well. It really comes down to whether you would trade a carbon frame for thru axle disc brakes. There a lot of signals that the industry is headed toward disc brakes, but it will probably still be years before they are the majority/norm. Rim brakes can be more than adequate for many depending on where and how they ride. I don't like them on long, steep, & twisty descents, especially in wet conditions. Others are fine with them there. I am just finishing one bike with rim brakes and will probably add a gravel bikes with discs. So, unfortunately, it comes down to you, where you ride, and what you want on your bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming the Roubaix is a private party sale, I generally advise against buying used CF. There's a possibility of unseen damage (harder to detect with CF) and no warranty, so there's a bit of a gamble. 

I'd suggest if you pursue this bike, ask the seller to bring it to a reputable LBS to be checked over and sizing assessed for you. There are still no guarantees, but you've at least bettered your odds of success.

The advantage to the Raleigh is it's new, presumably being sold by a reputable LBS, so you'll get sizing/ fitting assistance, a warranty and post purchase support. 

Re: rim versus disc brakes, for general road riding I think rim brakes offer some advantage in lower maintenance, lower weight and lower cost. With good quality pads they work fine, IMO/E.

The Raleigh's OE 28c tires will be a little dicey off road, but according to the specs the bike accommodates up to 32's, so if future off roading is a possibility, this bikes discs may be a plus. 

As to ride characteristics, a lot has to do with tire quality/ construction, size and tire pressures. If you're still unsure on which way to go, I suggest doing back to back test rides with tire pressures adjusted for total weight (rider and bike).


----------



## BrentwoodBiker (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for your reply, Rashadaba. Good points!


----------



## BrentwoodBiker (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you, PJ352. I appreciate you taking the time to respond and the points that you raised.


----------

